# Found-Bumsteads Worm Syrup Standard Bottle



## funnifarm78 (May 2, 2005)

I found this bottle in my yard.  At one time a doctor lived here and must have had an outhouse or something because we have found other bottles in the ground.

 The bottle is skinny, about 4 inches tall, clear and says Bumsteads Worm Syrup Standard Since 1855, C.A. Voorhees M.D. Philada on it.

 Ever hear of it or know if it has any value?


----------



## funnifarm78 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Rich.  I'll keep searching for "crap" from the old outhouse.


----------



## diggerjeff (May 3, 2005)

alot of times outhouse pits will show up as slight depressions in the soil. usually 3 -6 feet in dia. if you dont haave a probe look for the low spots. i find a lot of them this way. when i go in a backyard to probe ,the first places i stick the probe are the obvious , the low spots.


----------



## diggermeister (May 4, 2005)

Hello Funni, I'm just wondering how they got the worms to drink it []? As far as finding the privies; stand at the back of the house and think, "where would I put it?". Also see if there may be old paving stones, a path leading to 'nowhere'. They were often located to the rear and side of the yards along fence lines...You'll need a probe. there are some good threads on this in the, "digging and finding" forum from earlier this year. You better watch out; this can become addicting [sm=lol.gif]...


----------



## funnifarm78 (May 4, 2005)

Hi Diggermeister.  It's funny you mentioned near a fence line because that is exactly where we found this bottle, plus two others...one looks like a brown barrel bottle (maybe a guiness bottle?) and one is a glass Jergens bottle.  We were digging with a backhoe to fix the fence and found them (can't believe we didn't break them!).  The spot is about 30 to 40 feet from the back of the house and to to right.  It looks like a good spot for an outhouse.  I am wondering what kind of lid would have been on the barrel bottle.  I saw some exactly like it on ebay and also two people who have the Bumesteads Worm Syrup Bottle.  The Jergens bottle has a twist off black cap...saw them on ebay, too.

 Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## funnifarm78 (May 4, 2005)

Hi lobeycat.  You peeked my curiosity with your quote "children cry for more".  It doesn't say that anywhere on the bottle I found but what does that mean?  I am thinking there was some printed ad for the Worm Syrup or something?  What was Worm Syrup used for?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## diggermeister (May 4, 2005)

Hey Funnifarm, it sounds like you may be on to somthig. If not a privy at least a trash heap. When does the house date from? How deep did you dig with the back hoe? Is there any way you can post some photos of your finds? Are you any where near Charlotte, NC? I would love to come over and play in the dirt [sm=tongue.gif]!


----------



## David E (May 5, 2005)

Here is some information on your bottle
 BUMSTEAD'S WORM SYRUP ONE
 BOTTLE HAS KILLED
 100 WORMS (CHILDREN CRY 
 FOR MORE JUST TRY IT PHILADA

 Advertised in 1876 (WHS) (the abbreviations of trade catalogs);
 1929-1930 by Dr C. A. Voorhees Estate, 426 W Chelton,
 Philadelphia): 1948 by the Dr. C.A. Voorhees Co., Lancaster Ave
 Ardmore PA

 Aqua 4 1/2" x 1 1/4"


 Dave


----------



## funnifarm78 (May 6, 2005)

Hi Digger...Sorry, I'm in the Philadelphia area.

 Our house dates back to about 1915 or so.  We dug about 4 feet down when we hit the bottles.  It's all grass again now but we are planning to move that portion of fence this summer so maybe we can dig around some more and see what we find.  I'll let ya know if we find more.

 Thanks.


----------



## funnifarm78 (May 6, 2005)

David - This is great information.  Thanks.   A doctor used to live here early in the history of the house.  I guess that explains where the Worm Syrup came from.  Ardmore is not very far from me.

 Thanks.


----------



## saltcaycindi (Aug 1, 2011)

[] Believe it or not I have one of these bottles...lol I found it here in Wilmington,NC digging a foundation I believe...I though it was so cool and unique! Glad to finally know some info...thanks  Cindi[]


----------

